# VMWare esxi console?



## scott22 (Aug 9, 2018)

Is there a such thing as a VMWare esxi console for FreeBSD. Can one built for Linux run under the linuxulator? I’m not trying to run vm’s under a FreeBSD machine. There all under an external server. Currently running Ubuntu 18 on my laptop but I like FreeBSD so much better


----------

